# 747-2 '03 Wiring diagram and heating performance



## kany (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi,

Seems that you are having superb forum here, it was great fun to read all 747 related topics but still couldn't found answer so here comes the questions...

I bought my first MH, 747-2, less than two months ago, it is '03 model and has made150tkm. Everything is working ok but I would like to make some modifications or improvements - for that I need wiring diagram. Any idea where I could find that?

Another question is related with heating, what kind of outside-inside temperature delta is possible with 1kW selected from Alde panel. I just managed to get around 10deg delta (car in the big garage so no wind) and it sounds a bit small if thinking that outside temp can go easily below -20C in this area so with 3kW only +10C inside. Sure there is gas option but this test is just for checking the level of needed energy.

Thanks!


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi kany,

pm an email address and I will attach copies of the wiring diagrams.

As regards your heating, it may need some air bleeding out of the system. Start it and check every radiator. If some are not very warm, it could be airlocked.

Check the 2 in the overcab and the one inside the Toilet cassette compartment. The others are easy to check.


----------



## kany (Mar 1, 2011)

Great, thanks! PM doesn't work if not subscribed, I need to try sort out if first... btw are you able to sent PM to me?


----------



## tony645 (Sep 26, 2010)

I find it much better to attain heat first with gas then it will maintain it on electric.


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

kany said:


> Great, thanks! PM doesn't work if not subscribed, I need to try sort out if first... btw are you able to sent PM to me?


Sorry kany, cannot pm you.

Have you tried googling for a wiring diagram. If not, you might be able to get one emailed from Burstner if you go on their website and email them.


----------



## kany (Mar 1, 2011)

Hi again, got the sheets from Bürstner so thanks for the hint!

Heating issue still remains, all radiators are feeling the same but I haven't tried to bleed yet - I noticed that there is some kind of automatic bleeding valve etc assembled to Alde's output pipe but should that take care of bleeding? 

I measured outgoing water temperature 34C and incoming 28C with inside air temperature 17C after 2 days heating with 1kW (outside 7C) - are those water temperatures ok?

What kind of temperatures you are able to achieve with 1kW and thermostat turned to "south east"?


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi kany,

I am pleased you got the info from Burstner.

The 1Kw position on the electric setting is not very good at all. You need at least the 2Kw setting to raise the temperature in a cold van.

Try putting the heating on 2Kw electric and on gas at the same time. the radiators should get hot to the touch and the van should be warm in a very short time. Check that all radiators get to about the same temperature. If they do not, you need to bleed the system. It is necessary to bleed and if you have air in the system, you will probably have to bleed it a number of times.

The automatic bleed valve will remove small amounts of air but will not remove large amounts, this must be done manually.

If you set your heating dial to '0' position, the heating should rise to an internal temperature of 22 degrees C and cut off. From what you are saying, I think you need to bleed your system.

I cannot give you any figures about running on 1Kw electric setting as I only use that setting rarely. It will probably not be enough to heat up the van. I use it at that setting after I have got the van warmed up. It just about maintains the temperature but not much else. 

I hope this helps.


----------

